

GM culture: a problem that cash can't fix? - hardik
http://uk.reuters.com/article/motoringAutoNews/idUKN0134491720090301?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0

======
Tangurena
I worked for GM (I was salaried if you care) and I agree that the culture of
entitlement that the executives have is deeply bred into them. The people
causing the problems are the top 3-4 layers of (mis)management, and in the
case of a bankruptcy petition, they'll be the ones handed lavish sums to stay
on board.

I think the company can turn around and become not just profitable, but
innovative. However, it will take a large bloodbath just to get rid of the
deadwood at the top of GM that got GM there.

